# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  فرصة عمل

## Ammar Qasaimeh

* 

توظيف في شركة طاقة التابعة لارامكو 

لتعبئة نموذج التوظيف 

http://www.taqa. com.sa/arabic/ cmain.asp? pv=rec



------------ --------- --------- --------- ------

تعلن شركة رابغ للتكرير والبتروكيماويات 

 عن رغبتها في توظيف عدد من الشباب حديثي التخرج

 بحيث لايتعدى تاريخ التخرج عن سنة من شهر ابريل 2008 

ولا يقل المعدل عن 2,5 من 4 أو 3,5 من 5 

ولا يزيد عمر المتقدم عن 25 عام

لتقديم طلبات التوظيف على هذا الرابط

http://www.petrorab igh.com/en/ pdpjobs.aspx

*

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يوفق الجميع 

وان شاء الله كل الاعضاء يتوظفو

مشكور على الخبر

----------


## ayman

الأخ عمار تارك فراغات بالربط علشان هيك ماراح يفتح اشي 

هاي الروابط معدلة اتفضلو اكبسو 


http://www.taqa.com.sa/arabic/index.asp

http://www.petrorabigh.com/en/Jobs.aspx

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الأخ عمار تارك فراغات بالربط علشان هيك ماراح يفتح اشي 
> 
> هاي الروابط معدلة اتفضلو اكبسو 
> 
> 
> http://www.taqa.com.sa/arabic/index.asp
> 
> http://www.petrorabigh.com/en/Jobs.aspx


اولا حبيبي انا ما تركت اي فراغ لانه انا عمالت كوبي بيست للاعلان زي ما هوه من الايميل 
ثانيا شكرا الك على التعديل الي مش انا سببه

----------


## زهره التوليب

للباحثين عن فرصه عمل.....شواغر في شركه جاسكو في مدينه دبي
https://www.gasco.ae/gasco/english/Careers/jobs.asp

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=center]Visual basic VS2005 Developer
1 year experiance or more
famiular with Oracle 10g
and oracle developer 6i
company address:
Amman - Wasfi altal Str(Al gardenz)
tel : 0799063300

send cv to abualroob@gmail. com
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا



نورت

----------


## زهره التوليب

JOB Opportunity
فرص عمل متاحة

شركة تجارة إلكترونية و خدمات إلكترونية كبرى تفتتح مكاتبها في عمان وبحاجة للوظائف التالية :

Marketing Manager	                                        مدير تسويق
Sales Manager	                                        مدير مبيعات
Strategic Development Manager               	مدير تطوير
Account Manager                                         	مدير حسابات
Translators                                                   	مترجمين
Drawer	                                                         رسام
Flash Action Scripter                               	مبرمج فلاش Action script
Customer Service Representive                    	موظفو خدمة عملاء
PHP Developers Team Leader	                        رئيس فريق مطورين PHP
PHP Senior Developers                            	مطوري PHP متقدمين 

جميع أنشطة الشركة على شبكة الإنترنت ولهذا يجب أن يكون المتقدم للوظيفة لديه خبرة كاملة للعمل في هذا المجال

يشترط في جميع الوظائف الحصول على درجة البكالريوس وخبرة لاتقل عن 3 سنوات في مجال العمل ...

ترسل السيرة الذاتية على jo@creativeibs.com 
ويجب وضع مسمى الوظيفة باللغة الانجليزية في عنوان الرسالة ..ونعتذر عن استقبال أي سيرة ذاتية بدون الخبرة وبدون وضع مسمى الوظيفة في عنوان الرسا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا

بس خليكي مستمره لبعد التخرج حتى نتسفيد :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا
> 
> بس خليكي مستمره لبعد التخرج حتى نتسفيد


شو بدك بهالحكي انت؟؟ انت بدنا نعينك عميد كليه الحصن :7anoon:  بس شد حيلك عالدكتوراه

----------


## زهره التوليب

Hi,

Are you or any of your friends looking for job in Jordan, try http://virtualjobfair.bayt.com which starts from Sunday, 19th October. Experience the Real-time Video chat with the top employers of Jordan from the comfort and convenience of your home or office.

Please share this with friends and relatives.... they might be looking for job don't let them loose this opportunity.

Good Luck ….

----------


## محمد مهند المفتي

انامحمد المفتي   مهندس كيميائي  ارغب بالعمل في شركة رابغ للتكرير والبتروكيماويات خريج حديث ,ارغب بالاستفسار عن مكان عملكم  وكيفية الاتصال بكم 

مع الشكر الجزيل

محمد المفتي

----------


## محمد مهند المفتي

انا محمد المفتي عندي اقامة في عمان

----------


## محمد مهند المفتي

ارغب بالاستفسار عن المدة المقررة للتقديم

----------


## محمد مهند المفتي

عدد ساعات العمل ؟

----------


## محمد مهند المفتي

ارجو الرد

----------


## wqamhieh

thanks

----------

